# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [Enqute] Comment avez vous dcouvert www.developpez.com ?

## Marc Lussac

Le sondage sera mis en ligne sur cette mme discussion plus tard, pour l'instant merci de rpondre simplement  la suite

*1) Comment*
- Moteur de recherches : google (site propos dans le classement)
- Moteur de recherches  : Google lien commerciaux
- Moteur de recherches autres : lequel ?
- Site d'annuaire : Lequel ?
- Par lien sur un site : Lequel ?
- Par lien dans un forum : Lequel ?
- Par lien dans un newsgroup : Lequel ?
- Par un site, liens commerciaux textes google
- Par un site, une bannire developpez.com
- quelqu'un m' forward la newsletter
- quelq'un m' pass le magazine www.developpez.com
- Quelqu'un m'en  parl
- Sur un stand dans un salon
- Autrement (comment ?)


*2) Quand*
- en quelle annce ? 1999..2006


Autres commentaires ?

 ::merci::

----------


## Deadpool

Bon j'inaugure cette enqute.  :8-): 

1) Comment :

- Quelqu'un m'en  parl.

Si vous voulez que je le dnonce, dites le.  ::mouarf:: 

2) Quand :

-2005

3) Autres commentaires :

J'avoue que Dveloppez a l'avantage de centraliser toutes les ressources dont je pourrais avoir besoin, aussi bien dans ma vie professionnelle que pour d'ventuels besoins personnels, c'est pour cette raison que j'apprcie vraiment beaucoup ce site et que donc je viens souvent chercher des infos et offrir mon aide quand je le peux.

----------


## Skyounet

Comment ?
Moteur de recherche, Google plus precisement
Et je remarque que quand je cherche un truc en rapport avec l'info, ben je tombe trs souvent sur DVP.

Quel anne ?
2003 il me semble...

Remarque ?
Tout ce que je peux chercher, en terme de developpement je peux le trouver sur DVP et c'est a qui est bien. De plus le forum est extraordinaire, une question et la rponse assur dans l'heure (si la question n'est pas trop complique quand mme).

----------


## jbrasselet

Comment?
Par l'architecte de mon premier projet en .Net

Quand?
2005

Commentaires?
Le nouveau forum est vraiment excellent et le site est ma rfrence lorsque je cherche des informations.

----------


## Eusebius

Comment ?
Je me souviens plus ! Trs probablement par une recherche google pour un problme de dveloppement en langage C. (projet tudiant)

Quand ?
premier semestre 2002, puis redcouvert un an plus tard avec inscription sur le forum en avril 2003.

----------


## Michal

Comment ?
moteur de recherche google (classement) sur un problme en C (je dbutais)

Quand ?
en juillet 2003

Remarques ?
par rapport  d'autres sites, developpez est quand mme plus complet  ::):  aucune rubrique n'est dlaisse. Toutes ont une faq (publie ou en cours de cration), plein de cours, autant pour les experts que pour les dbutants. bref que du bon

----------


## zooro

Comment ?
Quelqu'un m'en a parl.

Quand ?
Courant 2003-2004, je crois.

----------


## jmfmarques

J'ai dcouvert ce site en tombant par hasard (google ?... je ne sais plus...) sur un sujet dot d'une rponse signe DarkVader.

La qualit technique de cette rponse a fortement attir le dveloppeur que je redevenais aprs 4 ans d'abandon indpendant de ma volont et qui avait besoin, pour se remettre dans le bain, de sujets d'un niveau diffrent de celui (de dbutants vidents) que l'on trouve hls trop frquemment ailleurs...

J'y suis rest plusieurs mois... au cours desquels je n'ai eu  solliciter aucune aide technique.

J'ai maintenant retrouv mon niveau d'il y a 4 ans...

----------


## D[r]eadLock

1) Quelqu'un m'en  parl (je crois)
2) 2002

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Comment ?
Je ne sais plus  ::mrgreen::  

Quand ?
Le 14 juillet 2004, la fte des ptards  ::lol::  

Remarques ?
J'en apprend tous les jours avec Developpez et ce n'est pas demain que cela va s'arrter  moins que l'on me jette dehors  ::mouarf::  

Merci Developpez  :;):

----------


## Olivier Delmotte

1- bud1703 m'a dit tiens titi, un site de gens comme toi, j'ai pas decroche depuis  ::mouarf:: 

2- cf la date d'inscription

3- le meilleur site de dev du monde grace a son equipe et a ses visiteurs  ::mouarf::

----------


## gorgonite

comment ?
- par un moteur de recherche... google


quand ?
- il y a plusieurs annes (je ne sais plus exactement  ::oops:: )

pourquoi je me suis inscrit si tard ?
- j'ai attendu d'avoir l'ADSL, avant je ne faisais que consulter les articles  :;):

----------


## Auteur

1-Comment ?
Grce  un moteur de recherche (Google sans doute). C'tait pendant un stage. Je recherchais de la documentation sur VB et C++. 

2-cf. date d'inscription

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

1-Comment
De nom j'en avais entendu parl mais c'est entr d'une oreille puis sorti de l'autre et un jour j'ai eu besoin d'aide parmi les 1er rsultats pour Access sous google. Le contenu m'a plus

2-Quand
le 1er fvrier 2005 (et oui il faut s'inscrire pour poster.)

3-Commentaires :
la qualit fait que l'on y revient. j'ai dcid d'apporter ma pierre. Elle est devenue plus lourde au fil de temps (aide aux autres, modrateur, responsable sources access, ???)

----------


## Eaques

*1.Comment ?*
Par google! mes recherches par Google me conduisent souvent ici :8-):   :8-):  

*2.Quand ?*
sais plus trop ! je dirais 2004 ! :8-):

----------


## bakaneko

*Comment?*
Un ami, qui avait connu le ste grce  son oncle dveloppeur, m'a fait connaitre  l'poque de mon BTS.

*Quand?*
Autour des annes 2000-2001. Je me suis inscrit ds que j'ai eu un emploi dans le monde du dveloppement informatique.

----------


## yiannis

1 - google

2 - 2005

J'ai decouvert dvp en cherchant des docs en php. J'ai ete etonne de l'etendu de connaissance du site et quelques temps apres, je me suis lance sur le forum

----------


## sovo

Comment  ??
Par un ami

Quant ?
en 2004, mais je suis vraiment actif depuis 1 ans

Commentaire.
Selon moi c'est le meilleur forum qui puissent existe sur terre, dans sa categories (developpement) il n'y a pas deux. Et tout cela grace a ces membres  ::):  :;):

----------


## granquet

1)  google, a  force de tomber sur dvp en passant par google ...  ben ...  ::mrgreen::  
2) proche  date d'inscript ( 26/10/2005 )

----------


## sjrd

Comment ? Google (site propos dans le classement)
Quand ? Le 22 juin 2004 (c'tait encore crit sur mon profil du temps de phpBB  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Zipyz

Comment ? B comme presque tout le monde ==> Google

Quand ? fin 2000 / dbut 2001

C'est vraiment le seul site d'informatique avec autant de contenu, de membres, toutes mes flicitations  tous ceux qui s'en occupent !

----------


## Maxoo

1) suite  des recherches sur google (je crois) quand j'tais en stage, j'ai trouv pas mal de rponses sur le forum, alors je m'y suis inscrit tout de suite.

Ce n'est que part la suite que j'ai trouv le site developpez.com (j'avais trouv que le forum au dbut !!)

2) en 2004 (vu ma date d'inscription)

3) commentaire : ca serait pas mal de revoir le design de developpez.com

----------


## AjJi

*Comment?*
Grce  google surement, c'tait le premier rsultat qui sortait (qui sort toujours j'imagine, je ne me rappelle plus du mot cl)
*Quand?*
Cf. date d'inscription, mais j'ai d arrter de venir, disons 1 ou 2ans et j'ai repris aprs.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

tutoriel de C++ win32 de bob et CGi via google

et c'etait tout debut 2003

----------


## gizeh58

un collegue m'en a parl et j'ai t chercher ce qui m'interessait... le probleme c'est que je decroche plus, meme si je me suis incrit un peu tard!!!! ::oops::  

je dirai depuis 2005 

une remarque??? le site est vraiment complet et aide beaucoup pour la resolution des problemes!!!! :;):

----------


## Loceka

1) Je crois que c'est par Google (normal) que j'ai trouv dvp.com, mais c'est possible que a ait t coupl avec le fait que quelqu'un m'en ait parl.

2) C'tait vers 2003-2004 pour des recherches sur le Pascal, vive le Pascal  ::P:  

3) Y'a pas grand chose  rajouter,  part qu'on y trouve  peu prs tout ce qui touche  la programmation (sauf le Caml, mais c'est naze donc c'est pas grave). Du moins quand un langage est prsent il est en gnral trs bien document et, qui plus est, la communaut est trs ractive et gnralement assez comprhensive, mme envers les dbutants, ce qui est trs apprciable.

----------


## khayyam90

Comment : haypo m'avait parl de son domaine turbo pascal
Quand : 2003

----------


## goldkey

Comme beaucoup, j'ai connu *developpez.com* lors de recherches (programmation)  pendant mes etudes par l'intermediaire de  ::google2::

----------


## 5:35pm

*Comment?* Par un copain quand j'etais au lycee
*Quand?* en 2001

----------


## arnolem

Quand ?
lorsque j'ai commenc le dev professionnelement (environ 2002)
Comment ?
Grce  mes recherches google qui me portaient vers les tutos Dotnet de DVP  :;):

----------


## Nip

1) Developpez.com grace a google en chechant des tutos C/C++ (je ne sais plus trop)

2) En 2003 et inscription sur les forums quand j'ai pose mes premiers questions au cours de mon stage de fin d'etudes

----------


## Guigui_

1) Par un copain qui m'a fil l'adresse alors que je recherchais des forums de programmation en Visual Basic

2) En aout 2002 aprs 1 mois de stage (j'avais tenu jusque-l avec la MSDN et 2 bouquins)

----------


## Le Pharaon

En 2002, par l'imtermdiaire de Google

----------


## leminipouce

1) Grce  un pote de promo... Merci Bibi !

2) Inscription courant 2003... mais comme un looser j'ai perdu mon premier identifiant/mot de passe, et j'en ai btement recr un quelques mois plus tard.

3) Comme beaucoup de gens (si j'en crois les prcdents commentaires du sujet) je suis attir irrmdiablement par la qualit. Et DVP et vite devenu mon site de rfrence dveloppement.

----------


## Lung

> - Quelqu'un m'en  parl





> *2) Quand*


En 2000-2001 (plus trs sr ...).

Et je me suis inscrit plus tard.

----------


## illight

PAr l'intermdiaire de google, surement dans le but de trouver rsolution a mes soucis  ::): 

En quelle anne, je sais plus, mais je dirai pas loin de ma date d'inscription, disons 6 mois avant  ::): 

J'en apprend tous le sjours grace a vous, merci beaucoup !

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,

Par mon 'Maitre', un ami qui - non content de m'avoir mis les doigts dans l'engrenage de la programmation - m'a dirig tout droit vers une autre addiction : developez.com.

 :;):

----------


## trotters213

Comment : par freegreg 
Quand : j'ai boss avec lui lors d'un stage dbut 2005.
Commentaires : Il y a une quantit d'info assez hallucinante et une quantit de membres fort pointus donc : flicitation  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BizuR

*Comment ?* 
Recherche Google quand j'ai voulu installer un xompilateur Pascal sur mon Windows (et sans passer par une install Nunux ainsi). Quant au forum, je l'ai connu pour roudre un problme d'installation Nunux et m'y suis inscrit lorsque j'ai commenc  vouloir poser des questions plus "techniques"...

*Quand ?*
Dcouverte du site en 2003 (mes dbuts en programmation)
Dcouverte du forum en 2003 galement (mes dbuts en nunux)
Inscription au forum en 2005 (mes dbuts en j2ee)

*Commentaires ?*
On y trouve tout ... enfin, presque tout. Si la question n'est pas trop pointue (genre un dtail sur un outil presque pas utilis), on obtient toujours rponse  notre question ! (bien que, ces derniers temps, mes posts se terminent toujours avec 0 rponses ... snifsnif. Quoi ? Moi ? Sur des techno quasiment pas utilises ?!? Oui oui  ::aie:: )

----------


## bouchette63

Comment : Recherche sur Google d'aides/de cours sur J2EE

Quand : En avril 2006  ::mrgreen::  

Commentaires : Surement un des sites franais les plus complets niveau dveloppement avec son forum d'aide et ses cours  ::P:

----------


## Katyucha

*1) Comment*
- Moteur de recherches : google (site propos dans le classement)

*2) Quand*
- en quelle annce ? 1999..2006
En 2004, l'anne de mon inscription

Autres commentaires ?
Je faisais du developpement et c'est le seul site o j'ai pu trouver une aide prcieuse sur Java.
Tout en me faisant aider sur Java, j'ai aid sur Linux... de thread en aiguille... je suis rest. Dvp m'a adopt

----------


## cchatelain

Par le directeur des mthodes de ma boite, grand fan de delphi  l'poque (grand fan de java maintenant). Mi 2002. Il m'a prsent developpez.com comme tant le site qui m'apporterait le plus sur delphi.

Rien que sur le site j'y ai trouv beaucoup. J'ai mis 6 mois  m'inscrire sur le forum car au dbut mes recherches site et forum suffisaient...

----------


## oops1980

1) google
2) 2006 ::D:

----------


## Borus

J'ai dcouvert "developpez.com" par le biais de Google dans les liens par classement alors que je recherchais un ttutoriel.

Je l'ai dcouvert en 2005 mais n'y suis devenu contributeur Forum que depuis 2006.

Je n'ai pas spcialement de remarques supplmentaires. Que ce soit sur les sites ou sur le Forum, je trouve sur "developpez" pratiquement toutes les informations que je recherche.

----------


## Luc Orient

*1) Comment*
Par un lien sur le site cyberpapy.
C'est un site de soutien scolaire. Une rponse  une question pointue en informatique citait DVP.

*2) Quand*
2005

*Autres commentaires ?*
Les nouvelles technologies sont prpondrantes sur DVP.
Mon domaine professionnel tant le mainframe, je ne dsespre pas de voir les questions sur cette plateforme ou autour se multiplier (COBOL, DB2 z/OS, etc).

----------


## ovh

1) via google je pense, je ne suis plus sr a fait longtemps...  ::oops:: 

2) je me suis inscrit en 2002 (mars/avril qqch du genre) mais je pense que je connaissais dj le site en 2001, plus trs sr... (a ne nous rajeunit pas  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

1) Connu pour les tutos d'abord grace a google ( 2003)

2) Puis totalement addict suite  une inscription (juillet 2006 un bb en fait ici) pour un poste sur la compatibilit Outlook/Forms Buider d'oracle...Puis maintenant je rponds aux questions, je chat et je tutote bref une vrai drogue  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

1-Comment : 
On m'en a parl

2-Quand : 
Premiere anne de DUT Info, 2004  :;): 

3-Autre Commentaire :
Vive dvp! Longue vie  dvp!  :;):

----------


## viviboss

1) Google

2) en premire anne de BTS info

3)Jai longtemps recherch le forum idal pour dveloppeur WEB, et j en ai trouv beaucoup. Mais d aussi actif ni aussi bien fait que dveloppez.com !!! ::D:  

Vive dveloppez.com !!!!

----------


## Dolphy35

Comment :
 ::fleche::  Google

Quand :
 ::fleche::  le 20/10/2004.

Commentaires :
 ::fleche::  Le seul site qui m'a permis de trouver ma rponse lors de ma recherche.

----------


## pottiez

Grace  Google (comme beaucoup de monde)

En 2003 mais je me suis inscit que fin 2005.

Le seul site ou j'arrive  trouv tout sur tout  ::D:

----------


## MasterOfChakhaL

histoire de me dmarquer... grce  yahoo

C'tait en juin 2004, je dveloppais une petite appli en access pour un stage, et j'ai trouv les rponses  toutes mes interrogations ici...

J'ai un peu oubli pendant un an, et je suis revenu pour un autre stage sur php ce coup ci.
Depuis, je me suis plus report sur la partie web

J'ai du lancer en gros une dizaine de sujet au max, mais je considre qu'aider les autres est trs rentable pour moi puisque ca m'inspire.
Ca donne des ides et le fait de faire des recheches sur diffrentes problmatiques ne peut que faire progresser...

----------


## Seb19

Comment : par un collgue de travail lorsque je cherchai de l'aide en franais sur JAVA

Quand : en 2002

----------


## Neo41

Comment? Je coinais sur un composant en C++ Builder si mes souvenis sont bons, et mon ami Google ma renvoy ii !

Quand? en 2003

----------


## JavaAcro

Je me souviens, c'etait au mois de mai 2004 pendant que je preparais mon projet(PHP) de stage pratique....j'etais dj inscris sur d'autres forums d'autres sites(que j'ai delaiss maintenant)...j'avais pos un problme(de PHP) sur ce ces sites(dlaisss pour quelques un) et le forums PHP de developpez.com que j'avais trouv par une recherche sur google,  et tout simplement, j'ai constat que la rponse dans ce forum etait plus simple et efficace alors je me suis dis que j'ai beaucoup de choses  apprendre dans ce forum...et voil, nous sommes  la sortie de 2006!!

----------


## ridan

1. Par google  ::): 

2. Avril ou Mai 2003 il me semble  ::): 

Merci DVP  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mathieu

1) pendant mon premier stage en informatique, mon responsable m'a gliss en passant "Tu connais developpez.com ? Il y a des informations sympatiques l bas".
Il s'agit du responsable de la section R&D de la bote avec 6 personnes dans la section

2) en 2003

remarques : rien qu'en lisant les discussions du forum PHP  l'poque, j'ai appris plus de choses que si je m'tais dit "je vais essayer de faire une appli qui fait A et B".
Developpez.com, boosteur de connaissances  ::):

----------


## Joe-La-Boule

Comment ?
Sur google en cherchant des cours de 3D et de php !

Quand ?
En 2006 !

----------


## Heureux-oli

Par un moteur de recherche.

Et pas encore du  :;):

----------


## Celelibi

Comment ?
D'abbord google sans faire attention au site.
Puis un lien sur un forum (forum d'un site dont j'tais un admin).


Quand ?
Via google en 2003.
Puis l'adresse est vraiment rest imprime en 2004 quand j'ai suivi le lien sur le forum.

Commentaire ?
DVP powaaa !!!  :;):

----------


## DonkeyMaster

1) Un collgue de formation m'en a fait tous les loges.
Et depuis, on m'en parle de temps  autre : "_au fait, tu connais developpez.com, semblerait que c'est vachement connu comme site?_"

2) en 2005, un peu avant mon inscription

----------


## Rakken

Comment : Google est mon ami !
Quand : J'ai consult de facon eratique (genre quand google m'ammene dessus) pendant longtemps (depuis au moins trois ans je dirais) et suite a des problmes de migration mysql->oracle, j'ai fini par m'inscrire (octobre2006) et je me suis pris au jeu. En posant des questions dans le forum oracle et en rpondant aux questions des autres dans le forum php ^_^

--
Rakken

----------


## Pedro

Comment?
Google!!
Quand?
En 2003 si mes souvenirs (et mon profil  ::mrgreen:: ) sont bons
Remarque:
Je cherchais une petite rponse  un problme Delphi et j'y ai trouv une sacre mine do'r! Pour moi, dvp est de loin une rfrence en matire de contenu, de clart, de sources, de FAQ, de trucs et de machins... Je m'y suis inscrit assez vite  ::aie::

----------


## karami

Bonsoir
Le Comment ?
J'ai dcouvert le site via notre meilleur ami  ::google::  .
Quand ?
2004, une anne avant mon inscription le moi juin 2005.

----------


## TicTacToe

1.Comment
J'ai du y passer une 1ere fois via google, puis  nouveau sur Goole beaucoup plus tard et l je sais pas pkoi, j'y suis rest

2. Quand
2002 puis 2005

bahi par le nombre de langages et les aides sur chacun d'eux, du coup j'ai trouv pour chacun de mes problmes souvent une solution.

----------


## Haywire

1) quelqu'un m'en a parl.

2) premire visite sur le site dbut 2005, inscription sur le forum dbut 2006.

----------


## chrisledeveloppeur2

1) Comment
Moteur de recherches : google (site propos dans le classement) et aussi je rajouterai par la rputation du bouche  oreille que tout dveloppeur peut connaitre.


2) Quand
en 2004, lorsque j'ai dbut ma formation de BTS informatique de gestion option Dveloppeur d'applications.


Autres commentaires ?
Depuis seulement ma formation en BTS o je me suis mis srieusement au dveloppement (par le pass ma scolarit n'tait absolument pas du domaine informatique, ce fut un choix que j'ai fait par la suite et que je ne regrette pas puisque cela me plait et que je m'y suis adapt sans problme. Mais  ce moment l j'avais quand mme dj dvelopp des sites internet et quelques jeux en BASIC et DARKBASIC, bien pour dbuter et  loisir) Le site fait partie de mes sources importantes pour m'aider lors de mes "plantages" pour trouver des solutions. Jusqu' aujourd'hui o je travaille justement comme dveloppeur dans un service informatique centralis d'une entreprise, de plus en plus je le consulte et je m'y suis inscrit seulement depuis peu, histoire de sortir un peu de l'ombre. La communeaut semble la plus importante dans le domaine sur le web Franais et je suis heureux de me compter parmis vous. Ce site m'aide et m'a aid pour le dveloppement web, le dveloppement en langage visualbasic, python, java et delphi. La majorit du temps, je dois me former en autodidacte tout en ralisant dj des vrais projets et ce site est d'un appui prcieux pour . Et maintenant, en plus de cela, je participe  la communeaut, ma timidit s'est envole ^^.

----------


## kromartien

A force de chercher des tricks, quand 50 % des requ*tes google aboutissent sur developpez.com, on finit par forcment d'intresser de faon plus approfondie au site.

----------


## eclesia

comment j'y suis arriv?

ca doit faire 3 ou 4ans quand j'ai fait mon premier morceau de prog.

j'ai finit par m'inscrire a cause d'une question dont je ne trouvai pas ma rponse et depuis je progresse bien plus vite, en quelque mois j'ai abord opengl, jni, jws, et plusieurs principe de java.

Et un beau jour j'ai fait un petit tuto (http://jsorel.developpez.com/tutorie...jws1/index.php
car personne n'en avait encore fait sur ce sujet.

C'est alors qu'a noel je recois un tres jolie cadeau : un hebergement sur developpez (merci  ::D:  )
http://jsorel.developpez.com

Depuis je m'efforce d'etre plus professionel, je propose mon aide, mes developpements, une presentation postgis qui est prete mais pas de FTP pour l'envoyer ainsi qu'un nouvel article netbeans qui est commenc.

bref une amiti qui commence et qui ne va pas finir de ci tot.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Vow

D'aprs mes lointains souvenirs, il me semble que j'avais fait une recherche (Gogoooole) sur un problme en C, et j'tais tomb sur un sujet de forum DVP. En janvier 2003.
Je peux essayer de me souvenir de la recherche exacte si vous souhaitez.  ::aie::

----------


## spawntux

Moi je traine ici depui au moin 2-3 ans   et me suis inscrit afin d'aid les gens  :;):  et afin de participer a l'evolution de se site d'aillieur je pense tent de m'y investir d'avantage ^^

----------


## kalyparker

Comment ?
Un mec de l'IUT m'en  parl.

Quand ?
2003




> Moi je traine ici depui au moin 2-3 ans et me suis inscrit afin d'aid les gens  et afin de participer a l'evolution de se site d'aillieur je pense tent de m'y investir d'avantage ^^


Tout pareil Spawntux  :;):  
On est appel  se crois sur le forum alors  ::D:

----------


## Marc Lussac

Pour ceux qui veulent participer il y  de quoi faire  :;):  

 ::fleche::  *Participez*

Voir aussi les sous forums "contribuez" dans les forums que vous utilisez

----------


## Kerod

On va dire que je l'ai dcouvert en dbut 2004 grce  Google lorsque j'ai commenc  faire mes premiers pas en C++ Builder. D'ailleurs a m'a t trs utile, moi qui en avait jamais fait  ::D: 

Et je m'y suis rellement inscrit lorsque j'ai commenc  toucher au php, pour la date voir mon profil  ::aie:: .

Et maintenant, j'y suis et j'y reste (comme tout le monde)

----------


## Swog

Allez, je me lance aussi :

C'tait dbut 2003 (cf mon profil), je cherchais un bon nouveau langage  apprendre et un de mes profs de l'poque (2nde) m'avais alors recommander ADA (que j'ai compltement oubli depuis, lol  :;): ) Et avait ajout  La doc l-dessus est assez rare, tu peux toujours demander sur dveloppez (E-Z).com. ...

Et depuis je m'en suis servi aussi pour C++, C#, PHP/XHTML/JS/CSS, Java, et d'un point de vue plus gnral,  chaque fois que j'ai eu un problme en info que google ne pouvais pas me rsoudre... Puis, je me suis mis peu  peu  aider les autres ds que mon niveau me l'a permis.

----------


## Mamilie

Quand? en 2004. Je ne me suis pas inscrite, je n'avais pas besoin de poser des questions  l'poque, j'avais tout trouv.
Puis cette anne, le site s'est rappel  mes bons souvenirs en me cassant le nez sur MS SQL.
Comment?  ::google::   Vous tes dans les premiers!

----------


## Nightfall

1) Google, classement

2) Mars 2002

3) Je pense que je cherchais un site sur VB pour participer  un forum. J'ai essay celui de Developpez et quelques autres. Les autres j'ai rapidement laiss tomb.  ::lol::

----------

